# 4 years old and all of a sudden peeing all over the house



## Ashermom (Dec 12, 2011)

My lil Asher is peeing at the foot of our bed and we don't understand why...
He is trained on pads and has been for years...we've been trying to take home outside too...
HELP!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is he having potty accidents or marking his territory? If he's lifting his leg on the bed from the floor he's probably marking. Or is he actually wetting your bed when he is sleeping in it?

First thing to do is to rule out a physical cause. Have you noticed him drinking more water? Not being able to hold it as long? Discomfort while peeing? Take him to your vet for a complete physical including bloodwork and a urinalysis.

Has he been neutered?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Might be a urinary tract infection.....just my guess....if it's so out of the ordinary.


----------



## Ashermom (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes he's been neutered...and I did have him checked out...I will tell you this...my new hubby may have something to do with it...he marks by the bed after I go to work or my hubby and I go out...granted its like a once a week thing, but it's driving my other half crazy...and I'm 10 weeks pregnant and my husband has basically told me that once the baby comes home he better not pee all over the place...he was going on the pads fine until ,y husband started to see his footprints...we just got the wizdog and i was praying that would be the cure but now I'm beginning to worry...we have tried taking him outside some does his business out there but we weren't consistent...I know this is our fault...I think he is Just confused at best...any suggestions????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you figured out the problem on your own. It sounds like he is marking his territory. I know other people have had a problem with their neutered males marking after a new dog is introduced to the household or even visits, but this is the first time I have ever heard of it being triggered by a new husband.

If it were me, I would have a behaviorist come to your house and teach you how to break him of this habit asap. It will only get worse as you start bringing baby things into the house and I am sure your husband will get even more upset. The two of you need to work very hard now to break this habit before the baby arrives and you don't have the time and energy to deal with it.


----------

